# 5 or 12VDC Motor



## Gandalph (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello All, Does anyone have any idea where I might be able to find a low profile design motor, geared or not, that operates from either the 5VDC or 12VDC of a power supply? Looking for something with low rev, 3-4 RPM. A small shaft would be ideal.

Thanks in advance


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

what are you looking to drive? the lowest i know is a right angle drive motor from super droid robots thats 12 vdc at 10 rpm.


----------



## drew16387 (Oct 3, 2008)

hmmm this thread could become intresting
what you after it for there could be better ideas


----------



## Gandalph (Jan 23, 2008)

drew16387 said:


> hmmm this thread could become intresting
> what you after it for there could be better ideas


Right now this is a proprietary design. It needs to be something similar to those christmas tree ornament motors.


----------



## drew16387 (Oct 3, 2008)

how about the motor from a disk drive for the tray eject ect or isnt that powerfull enough for you.maybe try model shops as they use alot low rpm motors for big train set ect which always have reverse.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

I like this idea you could do a lot with it.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Gandalph said:


> Right now this is a proprietary design. It needs to be something similar to those christmas tree ornament motors.


what are you trying to drive or spin?

Like i said, the slowest thing I know is a 10 RPM 12 volt motor.

http://www.superdroidrobots.com/shop/item.asp?itemid=722


----------



## Gandalph (Jan 23, 2008)

Would I be able to achieve a constant , controllable smooth rotation with this motor:http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/prodinfo.asp?number=G14197

Using this controller:http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/product_info.php?products_id=8317

And if so, will this controller work with an input of 5VDC??


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

I think you're getting into the area where you need Done_fishin. He's the resident electrician.


----------



## Gandalph (Jan 23, 2008)

magnethead said:


> I think you're getting into the area where you need Done_fishin. He's the resident electrician.


Thanks magnethead. Hopefully he'll read this.


----------



## nonamedsomebody (Oct 17, 2008)

could you use any 5-12v motor with a resistor or a rheostat to get the rpm you need?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Gandalph said:


> Would I be able to achieve a constant , controllable smooth rotation with this motor:http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/prodinfo.asp?number=G14197
> 
> And if so, will this controller work with an input of 5VDC??


if you look at the diagram they supply and the links that they give [ http://www.picaxe.orconhosting.net.nz/stepdemo.jpg ] it has been proven to work with the picaxe 08M driver board but even the diagram shown in their pdf will only cost a few bucks to make and try.

It's impossible to say whether it will work smoothly or at what speed it will work, although the speed and direction are controllable (speed controlled by the oscillator frequency of the 2 gates in the HC86 TTL and is varied by adjusting the variable resistor. min speed would be at 10KΩ * 0.1uF and max speed would be at 310KΩ * 0.1uF depending upon the accuracy of your components 

when moving at max speed i would expect to see a smooth operation but when moving slowly it may judder, after all it is a stepper motor .. 

supply Voltage 5 ~ 6 Volts


----------



## Gandalph (Jan 23, 2008)

Done_Fishin said:


> if you look at the diagram they supply and the links that they give [ http://www.picaxe.orconhosting.net.nz/stepdemo.jpg ] it has been proven to work with the picaxe 08M driver board but even the diagram shown in their pdf will only cost a few bucks to make and try.
> 
> It's impossible to say whether it will work smoothly or at what speed it will work, although the speed and direction are controllable (speed controlled by the oscillator frequency of the 2 gates in the HC86 TTL and is varied by adjusting the variable resistor. min speed would be at 10KΩ * 0.1uF and max speed would be at 310KΩ * 0.1uF depending upon the accuracy of your components
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply Done_Fishin. Considering the fact that a stepper motor may produce jittery actions at lower revs, should I be considering, say, a brushless DC motor contolled by a rheostat to adjust rpm?

The result desired is smooth rotation at 3-5 RPM.

Your input is invaluable! 
:grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Personally if I was going to do something like that I would go for something with a gearbox .. trying to control a motor at low speeds and keep it running smoothly seems like a hard task. It won't be impossible but may require some knowledge that even I don't possess 

depending upon the use maybe something like a clock motor might be useful .. but you're talking about a static one rev per minute. Not sure if you could change that by playing around with the adjuster, possibly replacing it with another component .. unless it's a hairspring like in watches (which I somehow doubt).
I have no great experience in motors and stuff with the exceptions of stepper motors in Floppy disk drives and that some years back. 

You might get away with a cassette motor if you can either find a way to downspeed from the 3600 rpm I think they run at. once again it would require either a gearbox or some method of using wheels & belts to reduce the final speed. Belts though would slowly wear and if they have to drive any load would even be prone to slippage, as happens in VHS & cassette players. 
You might want to think about the use of a Capstan motor from a video but most of those ran at 12V and may require again a deeper knowledge of electronics than you have.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

the motor I posted, while large and costly, could probably be voltage downspun to 5 RPM at maybe 6 VDC. Be hard to say though. Maybe a PWM motor and driver?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

a pwm circuit would IMHO tend to give pulses that increase torque for fractions of a second thus creating a jerky movement especially under load. A DC Voltage controlled circuit would be far more stable especially if geared down in some fashion but in the long run only grabbing bits and pieces and experimenting will show what works and what not. 

Try snooping around toyshop rubbish bins for broken radio controlled cars etc and see what you can do with the hopefully non broken motors and gearboxes.


----------



## josiahb (Jan 23, 2009)

I have nothing informational to add to this thread, I just wanted to say I'm seriously intrigued....


----------



## Gandalph (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello All,

Though you might like to see the results of my original question.

Please go to my website www.shinybalz-case-mods.com and view them.

Thanks


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

:lol: Brilliant!!! :laugh: Do you have any photos or a video of it, in the dark? :grin:


----------



## Gandalph (Jan 23, 2008)

WereBo said:


> :lol: Brilliant!!! :laugh: Do you have any photos or a video of it, in the dark? :grin:


Believe or not most of the videos on the site WERE shot in the dark !!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Oooohh sorry Gandalph, I didn't notice the video link :redface:

They're excellent ray: Good luck with marketing the kits, you've got 1 customer in the UK, when they get over here :grin:

Are they actual laser LED's or ordinary coloured LED's?


----------



## Gandalph (Jan 23, 2008)

WereBo said:


> Oooohh sorry Gandalph, I didn't notice the video link :redface:
> 
> They're excellent ray: Good luck with marketing the kits, you've got 1 customer in the UK, when they get over here :grin:
> 
> Are they actual laser LED's or ordinary coloured LED's?


Thanks for the support WereBo:wave:

The lasers are exactly that and not LED's. I could not find LED's, either regular or the LED canons, that would give me the lighting effects I wanted.

Thanks again and leave your e-mail on the website and I'll let you know when the package comes together!!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Done! Purely personally, I think the 'Prism' gives the best effect, it seems to be more of a random sparkle.

Seeing that trick with the lasers has reminded me of an idea I had, years ago when lasers had recently been invented - 'Hhome kits' consisted of basically, a thin ruby bar with mirrored ends and a Xenon strobe-light tube coiled around it, some components and cost more limbs than a body has :wink:

Get some mirrored plastic sheeting (as used for emergency blankets in extreme cold etc.) Cut a disc several inches larger than your music speaker(s) and stretch it tight over said speaker(s), then bounce a laser light off it - the air pulses from the speaker-cone should flex the sheet in and out, creating reflected musical patterns on the ceiling/wall/wherever.

I'll have to have a play with that soon, especially as LED's can have such a tight focus or lasers are dirt-cheap nowadays :grin:


----------

